# 1993 Altima Electrical Problems



## Antwan700 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello All,

My 1993 Altima is on life support right now, I am hoping that someone here can help me pin point the issue. Last week my girlfriend was drove it to the store and accidentally left the lights on which drained the battery. She tried to jump it but couldn't turn the car on due to an aftermarket alarm with a missing remote. She got the car towed home and I was unable to start the car after disabling the alarm and buying a new battery. The car cranks but doesn't start, almost all the electronics on the car are disabled The only electronics that are working are the headlights and starter, I am wondering if the jump attempt fried a fuse or something.

Any help on this issue would be much appreciated.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Check the distributeror, its the main problem that altimas have. I had by car jump started before and it wasnt affected in any way.


----------



## Antwan700 (Oct 13, 2010)

Great tip, Ill check it out and see what happens.


----------



## Antwan700 (Oct 13, 2010)

Update: I replaced the wire set and she fired up perfectly everything is now working. Thanks for your input. 200k + and still moving..


----------

